# Kobo question



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

How is the shopping experience on the Kobo ereaders? I'm considering getting one for my 85-year-old grandmother, but she needs to be able to shop for books on the device because she doesn't use a computer. I've never really used one of the touch ereaders, so can someone tell me how the shopping experience is on one?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's similar in many respects to buying from Amazon. I use a Kobo Glo as my default eInk reader. You can search/browse the store from the Kobo, download previews (one I tried was 16 pages), and purchase from the Kobo, no need to use a browser except possibly to set up an account. They seem to have much the same selections as Amazon does in the genres that I read, and the prices are similar (but not identical, Amazon tends to have slightly lower prices on _some_ items).

I'm pretty sure the total selection is not as all-inclusive as Amazon's, but for my tastes they seem to be equivalent.

The Kobo Glo is a much more customizable reading experience than Kindles offer, which is why I made the switch.

If you have any other questions, ask away.

Mike


----------

